# recommend me a place to get 35mm colour film developed (online?)



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 12, 2011)

hello hello

my son is getting into taking pictures, all well and good.

He uses a simple digital camera (he's 14 and all over the place) and he has some old film cameras he has started to use.

He ran off a 36roll of colour film at the weekend in an old K1000 and wants it developing (obv).

He lives miles away from me with his Mum so I wanted to get it developed and have them send the prints to him.

SO, can anyone recommend an online processor?

Also, shall I go neg+cd, or neg+cd+prints or what? Are prints cheaper from a film developer or from say, Lidl or Asda or some other online upload&print people.


ALSO, when we got back to his house, the film was near the end so he ran off a few shots and got up to the middle forties before we decided to rewind it. Before doing this I wound on and took 10 more shots 

Do we reckon the film has slipped the sprockets or summat? I know it was put in properly as I was showing him how to load a 35mm film into an SLR as he has never done it before.

Advice more than welcome.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 12, 2011)

I'll be sending a few rolls of film to truprint  as soon as the envelopes arrive here (you have to email the website to get the envelopes).  I wouldn't say they're superb, but IMHO good enough for what they're for.  Seeing as you'll be sharing the prints, and might want extra copies, I'd go for CD +negatives + prints.

If you've got a photo quality head on your printer, doing large prints (bigger than 6" x4") yourself from disc can be more cost effective.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 12, 2011)

Greebo said:


> I'll be sending a few rolls of film to truprint  as soon as the envelopes arrive here (you have to email the website to get the envelopes).  I wouldn't say they're superb, but IMHO good enough for what they're for.  Seeing as you'll be sharing the prints, and might want extra copies, I'd go for CD +negatives + prints.
> 
> If you've got a photo quality head on your printer, doing large prints (bigger than 6" x4") yourself from disc can be more cost effective.



Do Truprint still exist?  

I remember using them 35 years ago!  You always got a free film back as well


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 13, 2011)

As Greebo says, negs, prints and CD. That way you can look over the prints, and if you decide to get one blown up you've got the choice of using your inkjet printer, or sending the neg to a processor to have an enlargement made.


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 16, 2011)

http://www.truprint.co.uk/truprint/helppricing
Truprint don't appear to do films anymore. I use local ASDA who do cheap film processing and a scan to CD on the hour service in store. Quality is not that good unless your exposure was perfect. I would say A5 or 4"x6" is maximum usable size from most negative scans. A good cheap option again with quality limitations is to by a cheapo negative scanner like veho which you can get for around half the RRP quoted on there website. http://www.veho-uk.com/main/shop_detail.aspx?article=41 Then it just cost £2 a film to get developed in ASDA.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 16, 2011)

Truprint's site says they still develop and print films, _but_ you have to email their website (via a crappy little bit you click on to temporarily show the address at the bottom of the page) for envelopes.  Which was done earlier this week, twice and nothing's arrived. 

Still, there's Kodak etc still to work through, so, when not at the Country Show, I predict a long weekend with fingers slogging over an increasingly hot & sweaty keyboard.  

I'd agree with the comment about Asda's film processing - guess where some of the wedding photos got processed?   Still, it was affordable.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 16, 2011)

BTW 2 strong polythene envelopes containing 3 truprint envelopes have just come through the door   Those will be the ones requested by VP.  The ones I asked for (from my email address) will probably be here on Tuesday then).

Not impressed.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 16, 2011)

I emailed Truprint on the night of the 12th when you mentioned them and my envelopes arrived this morning

I'm in no rush - seems cheaper to do a few films at a time (up to 5) if one is getting a CD done as well as developing and/or prints


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 16, 2011)

Greebo said:


> BTW 2 strong polythene envelopes containing 3 truprint envelopes have just come through the door   Those will be the ones requested by VP.  The ones I asked for (from my email address) will probably be here on Tuesday then).
> 
> Not impressed.


 
Actually, one was addressed to me, and the other to "Mrs ViolentPanda", so you *should* be impressed.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 16, 2011)

Well I can't imagine what else I had to think about this morning when opening the post.  It certainly wouldn't have been whether it'd stop raining long enough to use my camera at the country show, would it?

FWIW sunny, dry and just a bit muddy underfoot from this morning now.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 16, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Well I can't imagine what else I had to think about this morning when opening the post.  It certainly wouldn't have been whether it'd stop raining long enough to use my camera at the country show, would it?
> 
> FWIW sunny, dry and just a bit muddy underfoot from this morning now.


 
Think about?

You're female, you should only concern yourself with fluffy kittens!


----------



## Greebo (Jul 16, 2011)

Fuck off and get your own cider 
*ahem* We interrupt this spat to return the thread to what might pass for normal service, sorry.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 16, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> Think about?
> 
> You're female, you should only concern yourself with fluffy kittens!


 
Did she bring you back any Chucklehead?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 17, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Did she bring you back any Chucklehead?


 
She did.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> She did.


 
I hope you're giving her feet a nice rub as a thank you


----------



## Greebo (Jul 17, 2011)

No need, no sore feet.  Instead, he's sorting out the photo discs which this laptop refuses to read (too new to recognise the viewing software on them), but which his (older) computer can read.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2011)

Greebo said:


> No need, no sore feet.  Instead, he's sorting out the photo discs which this laptop refuses to read (too new to recognise the viewing software on them), but which his (older) computer can read.


 
You can't have brought enough cider back for him if they didn't weigh down on your feet so much that they're aching and blistered


----------



## Greebo (Jul 17, 2011)

Bets?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Bets?


 
hmm, will he be supplied until next weekend?


----------



## Greebo (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes, but not necessarily with cider


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Yes, but not necessarily with cider


 
Intriguing


----------



## Greebo (Jul 18, 2011)

Did you get any Chucklehead yourself?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 18, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Did you get any Chucklehead yourself?


 

Nope.  Can't handle cider.  Gives me a headache. 

Barely had a drink for over a month.  Been spending my money on other things


----------



## Greebo (Jul 18, 2011)

Good  for you 

5 film cartridges going in the post this afternoon on the express option, here's hoping there are a few decent photos.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 18, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Good  for you
> 
> 5 film cartridges going in the post this afternoon on the express option, here's hoping there are a few decent photos.



I've still got some 35mm films to get developed.  One of them's stuck in a camera as the battery's dead. Got one of them developed a few months ago at Westbury's in Streatham.  Charged an outrageous £8.50 for them!


----------



## Greebo (Jul 18, 2011)

<Checks envelope>  6"x4" prints from 2 films up to 27 exposures @ £4 each, same from 3 films up to 40 exposures @£5 each, £23
1 film on CD £2, up to 5 films on CD £3
despatched from lab next working day +50p
p+p '£1 per film sent, £5
total £31.50

No free film, but you can order cheapish film at the same time as sending in your order.  FWIW plenty of other places sell the main brands & types of film in bulk by mail order or online, with prices getting lower as you order more.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 18, 2011)

Greebo said:


> <Checks envelope>  6"x4" prints from 2 films up to 27 exposures @ £4 each, same from 3 films up to 40 exposures @£5 each, £23
> 1 film on CD £2, up to 5 films on CD £3
> despatched from lab next working day +50p
> p+p '£1 per film sent, £5
> ...


 
Don't use film nowadays since I went digital in 2006.  I have a Veho negative scanner so I just needs the films developed cheaply then I can scan them onto computer


----------



## Greebo (Jul 18, 2011)

FWIW Kodak and a few other places offer the option of film developing, optoinal transfer to disc, and without prints.

As for the film stuck in the camera with the dead battery, how long has that been and what battery does it need?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 18, 2011)

Greebo said:


> FWIW Kodak and a few other places offer the option of film developing, optoinal transfer to disc, and without prints.
> 
> As for the film stuck in the camera with the dead battery, how long has that been and what battery does it need?


 

Battery's been stuck there for years.  Can't remember what type it is.  Fatter than AAAs but shorter.  Borrowing one that works would be the logical option rather than spending £7 on a new one


----------



## Greebo (Jul 18, 2011)

Camera type?   Might be able to get VP to look up which battery it takes.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 18, 2011)

Greebo said:


> FWIW Kodak and a few other places offer the option of film developing, optoinal transfer to disc, and without prints.
> 
> As for the film stuck in the camera with the dead battery, how long has that been and what battery does it need?


 

cheers greeb, I think I will use Truprint as I already have the envelopes now

the minolta has a 35mm in it that the woman who freecycled the camera used - it may have been there about 10 years!
This said, there was a verrrry old 120 camera in the bag she gave us with a half used b/w in there - she thinks these are photos her *dad *took! (The woman is about 80, so these images are from decades ago)

The SLR needs one of those big batteries that looks like two AA'a stuck together, 2CR5 is it? Anyway, I have two on order from 7dayshop, or I did, seems they are out of stock for now.

cheers, though


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 18, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Battery's been stuck there for years.  Can't remember what type it is.  Fatter than AAAs but shorter.  Borrowing one that works would be the logical option rather than spending £7 on a new one


 
have a look on 7dayshop.com - they seem much cheaper on there from my googling of late


----------



## Greebo (Jul 18, 2011)

Throbbing Angel said:


> The SLR needs one of those big batteries that looks like two AA'a stuck together, 2CR5 is it?


That sounds about right - big relatively expensive lithium battery, contacts at just one end, dies suddenly if it gets cold.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 18, 2011)

Throbbing Angel said:


> have a look on 7dayshop.com - they seem much cheaper on there from my googling of late


 

No immediate rush.  It's been sitting in there for years, a little while longer won't make much difference.  Maybe I'll come across someone who's still using a film camera who has the same type of battery  

Oh, cheap enough on ebay as well

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=%22camera+battery%22&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 18, 2011)

Throbbing Angel said:


> cheers greeb, I think I will use Truprint as I already have the envelopes now
> 
> the minolta has a 35mm in it that the woman who freecycled the camera used - it may have been there about 10 years!
> This said, there was a verrrry old 120 camera in the bag she gave us with a half used b/w in there - she thinks these are photos her *dad *took! (The woman is about 80, so these images are from decades ago)
> ...


 
If the 120 is a B & W, then if you want, I can develop the film for you. I cant do proper prints, but I can scan the processed negs and do "contact prints" for you.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 27, 2011)

FWIW the prints etc arrived back today - approx 10 days' turnaround.

Now all I need to do is work out how to upload some of them where urbanites will be able to see them.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> No immediate rush.  It's been sitting in there for years, a little while longer won't make much difference.  Maybe I'll come across someone who's still using a film camera who has the same type of battery
> 
> Oh, cheap enough on ebay as well
> 
> http://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=%22camera+battery%22&_sacat=See-All-Categories


 
cheers- I've ordered another from them (7dayshop) - different brand that they reckon *is* in stock


ViolentPanda said:


> If the 120 is a B & W, then if you want, I can develop the film for you. I cant do proper prints, but I can scan the processed negs and do "contact prints" for you.


 Cheers for the offer - very kind of you - it seems the boy has the knack for knackering cameras up - there is summat up with one of the SLRs and now this 120 camera won't wind on (was fine when i was messing about with it a fortnight ago) if we get the film finished, rewound and out safely, i'll PM you-thanks



Greebo said:


> FWIW the prints etc arrived back today - approx 10 days' turnaround.
> 
> Now all I need to do is work out how to upload some of them where urbanites will be able to see them.


 
ten days ain't so bad I suppose
Max Speillman takes a week to develop and print a film these days as they send them off it seems


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 7, 2011)

right, can anyone beat £6.50 for Negs & CD only for a 35mm 36exp film
http://www.fotostation.co.uk/page/35mm_develop


----------

